# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Lloje poezish

## Diabolis

Ne shkruajme me te njejten menyre qe bejme dhe plot veprimtari te tjera. Kryejme veprimin dhe i gjejme ose ju kemi gjetur nje emer. Nga ky rregull nuk perjashtohet as poezia, te cilen per fat te keq e quajme ose me rime ose varg te lire. Meqe ka nje larmi llojesh sa per fillim po rendis vetem emertimin e tyre sipas alfabetit e mbase nje here tjeter dhe shpjegime.
Poezi abstrakte
Akrsotik
Alegori
Aliteration
Poezi alfabeti
Asonance
Ballad
Ballade
Vargje te bardhe
Poezi blu
Bouts Rima
Kaligram
Kanto
Kancone
Cento
Chant
Cinquain
Kolaboration
Poezi konkrete
Kuplet
Eklogue
Elegji
Epika
Epigrame
Epistle
Epitaf
Epithalamium
Poezi ngjarje
Foot
Found 
Vargje te lira
Ghazal
Haiku
Imitime
Insult poezi
Vargje te lehta
Limerick
Linja
Poezi liste
Lune
Lirika
Vargje makarona
Madrigal
Metafora
Vargje pakuptim
Poema rastesore
Ode
Otava rima
Pantoum
Paradi
Poezi pastorale 
Performanca
Projective
Poezi ne proze
Quatrain
Rap
Renga
Rima
Ritem
Poezi rituale
Rondeau
Satira
Senryu
Sestina
Sonete
Spoonerism
Skeltonic 
Stanza
Vargje rrokjesh
Tanka
Tercet
Terza rima
Triolet
Villanelle
Loje fjalesh

----------


## Dita

Iniciative shume e mire Diabolis.

Te falenderoj qe e more persiper ta besh kete gje, qe asnje nga poetet e forumit, sidomos ata me eksperience te gjate, nuk e kane bere me pare.

Forumin e enciklopedise megjithese i perfshire tek i letersise nuk e shkelin aq shume vizitoret, megjithate nje lutje per vazhdim te vjen nga ana ime.

----------


## Diabolis

poezi abstrakte, me shqip se kodra mbas bregut nuk di si ta shpjegoj, hiqi fjalise fjale, shko vetem mbas tingullit te fjaleve te ngjashme ndonse ato qe thua jane...
Acrsotic apo pergjate, germat e reshtave vertikalisht te kene kuptim psh:
Nen hijen e henes ma ka qejfi te ri
Atje i vetmuar gjej une qetesi
T
E
N  etj. e vlefshme jo vetem per germat e para por dhe per te tjerat, gjithmone sipas nje rendi.
E perdorur qe prej lashtesise prej shume poeteve.
Alegorite, jo me thjesht nje figure letrare por nje krijim i gjithe, Ezopi ne krye te listes, flitet per gjera qe ne te vertete kane tjeter kuptim (e).
Aliteration, perseritja e fjaleve qe kane germa te njejta dhe perdorimi i ngjashem si tek rima ne fund te reshtave i germes se fundit te ngjashme e jo i rrokjes. 
Poema alfabeti as me shume e as me pak se te shkruash per germat e alfabetit, mbaj mend nje kenge per femije "per nje k qe ti se ve/ fjala mik behet ik/.
Asonance, si tek aliterationi nje ndihmes per te dashuruarit mbas rimes, pasi nuk kemi vetem rime ne rrokjen e fundit, apo aliter ne germen e fundit por mund te kemi te njejtin tingull qe nga rrokja e parafundit e ne vazhdim: malesor/palesor.
Ballad, me prejardhje popullore pershkrimi i historive te dhimbshme e fatale.
Ballade, te shkruara keshtu mund te ngaterojne kedo. kjo e dyta eshte sipas frengjishtes bah-lahd kenge e kenduar.
Qe te dyja me siper kane kerkesat e tyre per llojin e strofave e rimave, por s'besoj se po i shkelen ata qe do shkruajne do bejne dem.

----------


## Dita

> _Postuar me pare nga Diabolis_
> 
> Poema alfabeti as me shume e as me pak se te shkruash per germat e alfabetit, mbaj mend nje kenge per femije "per nje k qe ti se ve/ fjala mik behet ik/.





Diabolis me fjalen mik dhe ik.

Per nje "m" qe ti s'e ve,
fjala mik behet ik,
c'ben keshtu more Besnik
a i thuhet mikut ik.



Ka qene tek abetarja e klases se pare fillore kjo me duket.




Ka pas qene dhe nje me fjalen "dere" dhe "ere", por rimen e plote te saj nuk e mbaj mend tamam.


Per nje "d" qe ti s'e ve,
fjala dere behet ere
.....
.....

----------


## Diabolis

vargjet e bardha
kur rimat u mbaruan, apo kur nga perkthimet nuk mundej me u perodren vargje qe nuk rimonin ne fund, Marlov (Doktor Fausti) shpiku orkestren me te cilen Shekspiri shkroi simfoni.
bluzi
me rrenje afrikane i njohur si amerikan
I said, Baby! Baby!
Please don't snore so loud.
Baby! Please!
bouts rimes (bu rimej)
nese do me jepni ju fjalet me te cilat doni te rimoje poezia dhe te jem une ai qe do ta bej, mundesisht te jete e bukur.
calligram - bukurshkrimi
Apollinari ka te tilla qe ngjajne me kullen eifel etj.
Kanto
Pjese perberese te nje vepre te gjate poetike, si kapitujt per prozen.
Ezra Pound ka titulluar keshtu librin e jetes me 114 te tilla te kompletuara te shkruara anglisht, kinezce, greqisht, italisht, frengjisht, spanjisht.
Dante eshte i pari, Paund i dyti, i treti mungon.

----------


## Diabolis

poezi konkrete cimentike
e perafert me caligrafine, vetem ketu bukuria eshte e dores se dyte

kuplet
vargje dyshe, zakonisht te rimuara sipas llojit aabbccdd etj 
Xhon Kenedi thenien e famshme
Mos pyet cfare ben vendi yt per ty
Pyet cfare ju beni per vendin tuaj.
Ask not what your country can do for you.
Ask what you can do for your country.

eclogue 
qe me Theokritin 300 B.C. jane monologje apo dialogje rreth nje teme mbi te cilen ai qe shkruan do te na mbushe mendjen

elegji

kane zene vend ne letersine shqipe

epika
rrefenje e gjate mbi nje hero 

epigrami
eshte sa poezi aq dhe thenie te vogla dhe te shkurtra

epistle letra 
e nisim sikur te benim nje leter

epitaf
shkruar permbi varr,
Ketu gjendet ai qe nga plumbi dot nuk vdiq por tha
Ou syte e mij ja jap me gjithe deshire

epithalamium
shkruar pikerisht per ata qe martohen,...

----------


## Diabolis

poezi ngjarje
mund te ndodhin por dhe mund te mos ndodhin  fare, mjafton nje ligjerate e drejte te tregosh se cbehet, por edhe qe mund ta besh

foot
kane te bejne me metrin e vargut jane disa lloje
iamb - nje rrokje pa theks ndiqet nga nje rrokje me theks, 
nese kjo prishet diku ne rresht vargu quhet i parregullt
to be or not to be, that is the question edhe tek be dhe tek that nga pas 

trukej e kunderta e iambit

daktil nje rrokje e theksuar nga dy te patheksuara
anupest e kunderta e daktil

sponde rrokje te theksuara rradhazi

poema te gjetura

kerkon te lesh nje shenim ne frigorifer e shikon se ngjan me nje poeme
lexon nje gazeta e po ashtu gjen disa fjali qe duken si poezi

vargjet e lira 
reshta te shkruara pa rregulla, pa rime dhe ritem te zakonshem
poeti i gjen vete ato qe i pelqejne, qe ja do xhani dhe shkruan,
per cdo rast vetja duhet pyetur nese linja duket, ndjehet dhe tingellon mire.

ghazal

nga persishtja biseda djem e vajzash - divan

haiku

apo hajku sic i thote i vetmi poet shqiptar qe shkruan keshtu
tre vargje te vegjel mbi natyren gjithesej 17 rrokje 5/7/5
e ku poeti yne dhe ata qe e kane botuar ne gazeta ose i jane shmangur rendesise se rrokjeve dhe natyres neper rreshta ose kane thene jane tercina
Haiku eshte haiku, te tjerat jane te tjera.

----------


## Diabolis

imitimi
ne do na shkonte mendja per keq, per nje rodhe te nje te njohuri,
ne fakt eshte ndryshe dhe pikerisht loja me fjalet pa e ditur ose "ditur" kuptimin e tyre, eshte nje keqperkthim me dashje por qe tingellon bukur
psh
tutto ho perduto dell'infanzia
e non potro mai piu
smemorarmi in un grido
behet
tooting my horn on duty in the infantry
made me name mud P-U!
in the army I had nosebleeds

insult
qe nga emri tregon veten, meriten e kane afrikanet, 
ai seshte aq i mire
kruajti hundet me brire

vargje te lehta
sa me thjesht qarte dhe kendshem
futen qe nga ninullat, folklorike, epigrame, 
qe lidhen me jeten e perditshme

limerik
strofa me pese reshta ku rima dhe ritmi jane te njejta per 1,2,5 dhe 3,4, ose aabba

linje
sa i gjate do jete nje resht merr pergjigje tek secili poet por nese ajo qe shkruhet shprehet dhe pa e zgjatur vargun kjo do ishte nje linje, Naimi ka nje te tille,
Jam,
kam
rroj,
me falni se dot se vazhdoj

poema liste

atje ishin
dy patate
tre domate


lune/loon/hena
Robert Kelly ai qe e shpiku nga 1960 eshte haiku perendimor
reshtat jane 5/3/5 rrokjesh
nga nje keqkuptim i Jack Collom ka dhe nje forme 3/5/3 fjalesh

----------

